# Ultra Max 795 - Grease for repacking



## Richie6478 (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi,

I'm repacking my Graco 795 and wanted to know whether I apply grease ( what kind) to the outer portion of the packings and piston rod?

I am aware of soaking the leather seals in lightweight oil before installation and apply TSL later, but read somewhere that grease is applied to the outer packings after installation and to piston rod.

Help is appreciated.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

I thought it was supplied with the rebuild kit.


----------



## Richie6478 (Nov 7, 2015)

Its not....I was going to grease the piston rod with automotive grease, but didn't want to have issues with the seals.


----------



## SprayRepairGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

Any grease that does not contain silicone lubricants. Regular bearing grease works just fine.


----------



## Richie6478 (Nov 7, 2015)

Thanks for all the help


----------

